# N13 Sentra overheating. Help!



## nissan-girl (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a n13 1.6 sentra zxe and its brilliant. Owned for just over 12 months but now its losing coolant and constantly overheats. I've changed the thermostat, checked all hoses, replaced radiator, even tried some chemi-weld! It looks like coolant is about being forced back into the overflow as well. There are no visible leaks anywhere and im stumped! Any ideas?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jezzy (Apr 19, 2012)

I have brilliant sentra


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Have you checked the bypass hoses for leaks? Try looking under the engine and see where the water drips..look when you get up in the morning and if there isn't any, start the engine and check underneath it if you see any drips...then you can trace where it's coming from so you can pinpoint the exact spot.

at the cars age, I think you should also replace the fan motors as well. they are probably turning slower than normal.

Replace the water pump while you're at it..if it hasn't been replaced in the past 4 years or so.


----------

